# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Принтер печатает не те цвета

## Максут

Привет всем. Подскажите, если есть возможность помогите. Принтер HP LaserJet 2605 Color. Печатает не теми цветами. Красный выходит как ярко оранжевый или вообще желтый. Картриджи все поменял, но картина не изменилась. Пробовал изменить все настройки цвета, ставил и темнее и контрастнее, но все равно цвета не те. Подскажите чего-нибудь плиз!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

а внутренний тест тоже кривыми цветами печатает?

----------


## Geser

> Привет всем. Подскажите, если есть возможность помогите. Принтер HP LaserJet 2605 Color. Печатает не теми цветами. Красный выходит как ярко оранжевый или вообще желтый. Картриджи все поменял, но картина не изменилась. Пробовал изменить все настройки цвета, ставил и темнее и контрастнее, но все равно цвета не те. Подскажите чего-нибудь плиз!


У меня так было когда я поставил левые катриджи (в смысле не оригинальные)

----------


## NRA

На рабочем столе правой кнопкой:
Свойства: Экран> Дополнительно> Управление цветом

см. профили и настройки самого принтера (vivid/icm и т.д.)

----------


## Groft

Быть может, что катриджи местами поменяли, а потом поставили правильно, тогда лучше сделайте прочистку дюз несколько раз  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Быть может, что катриджи местами поменяли, а потом поставили правильно, тогда лучше сделайте прочистку дюз несколько раз


1. Это лазерный, у него нет дюз  :Smiley: 
2. На струйном рекомендуется делать прочистку не более 2 раз подряд, иначе зальются головки.

2 *Максут*: Возможно, поможет - http://www.awella.ru/hp2605-7.php.htm
Если нет, то лучше спросить на профильном ресурсе, к примеру, http://startcopy.ru

----------


## Groft

> 1. Это лазерный, у него нет дюз


 В гугл решил не идти. Что-то мне сразу подумалось про струйник  :Smiley:

----------


## Karlson

> В гугл решил не идти. Что-то мне сразу подумалось про струйник


 


> Принтер HP* LaserJet* 2605 Color


 :Wink:

----------

